# Which company makes a decent reasonably baggy snowboard pant?



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

Bonfire, Sessions, Volcom, Vans (if you still find some), O'Neill, DC, Quiksilver, Billabong, & some of last seasons' Helly Hanson are all in a baggy fit...


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

+1 for Volcom. Mine are baggy but still work well. No complaints at all.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have some Quiksilvers and they've been decent. Definitely very baggy. Just a note, but they tend to also run really long. I've drug the bottoms off of them, but whatever. I picked them up at the end of the season last year for $50 and they should make it through the end of the season. Good buy for $50, IMO.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm using Bonfire, O'Neill, & Sessions, & all in a baggy fit. You could also try a regular fit, & go up a size, if you like the style, which is what I've done with a pair of my Sessions Gridlock pants.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

My Special Blend Toofer are pretty baggy and are good quality. Much better than the DC pants I rode last year. Foursquare Q pants are pretty baggy.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

My Ripzone Trilogy pants are baggy without being overkill. Really comfortable and 20k waterproof. Can't go wrong. Those with the sessions pants, do the crotch vent zippers bother you? I tried on a pair and they bugged the hell out of me. Rest of the fit was great, but those zippers annoyed the crap out of me. Just curios id that happened to anyone else.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

the north face makes some good baggy pants.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

North Face used to make Vans' outerwear, being in the same company umbrella, but as Vans have now stopped production, Nth Face have stepped in, & have produced some pretty sweet products


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

My Burton Shaun pants have never failed me. They are the perfect fit for me. Not too baggy, and not even close to tight. More fitted around the waist. 3 seasons and still going strong.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

my 686 original cargos have been great.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Sessions and Bonfire.

Every Sessions jacket/pants I've owned has maintained it's waterproofness 2 or more seasons of Pacific Northwest riding(that means W-E-T). 

STAY AWAY FROM SPECIAL BLEND.

I spent almost $400 on what I thought was a sweet SB pants/jacket combo 2 seasons ago...15k waterproof/10k breathability...both ended up soaking through before Xmas(about 7 total days riding).


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah My special blends do get pretty wet but out here on the east coast all we have is ice...no wetness so i guess it doesn't apply.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

Burton Cargo, and AK lines are the perfect amount of baggy. Anything more looks lame unless you can rip. I'd stay away from the Shaun White or Capt. Tripps lines though because I've tried them and they are so tight in the leg that they won't slide over you highbacks without lube. I can only speak for Burton pants because that's all I've owned because I get them super cheap.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

I got some Bonfire Radiums (or soemthign like that) and they are indeed pretty darn baggy. They have a good length as well which is why i bought them. I have a 34" inseam and a 34" waist. the Large is great in length, but a little big in the waist. I just use a belt and i'm good to go.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

where do you guys stand on DC pants? I know they are in the cheaper end, but value for money or waste of time?
I also haven't quite understood why there are so many different DC models.


----------



## Supermark snobo (Aug 17, 2010)

The Bonfires are phenomenal pants. They have kept me warm in -10 and dry in 50+. great fit too. they are definitely worth every penny.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 10, 2009)

i have a pair of ripzone pants from sport mart, they were super cheap, just single layer shells, with an oldschool bib so you can rock them super low and baggy but keep your ass snow free!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I have some Quiksilvers and they've been decent. Definitely very baggy. Just a note, but they tend to also run really long. I've drug the bottoms off of them, but whatever. I picked them up at the end of the season last year for $50 and they should make it through the end of the season. Good buy for $50, IMO.


Just figured I'd add that these bitches are still rockin'! They're still my go to warmer weather pants as they're thin and uninsulated.

My Salomon Corduroy IIs are my go to cold weather pants. They're uninsulated as well, but have shitty breathability so it has to be cold to wear them. Other than breathability, they're sick!


----------



## Starter (Jul 16, 2010)

special blends are nice and so are bonfires both decent and i have never been cold in either (ive never been super hot in either because of the crotch zips)


----------



## Chris2347 (Nov 7, 2009)

I picked up a pair of Volcoms at the end of last season and are quite happy with them, they are fairly baggy.


----------



## shreduction (Mar 11, 2010)

i picked up some DC banshee's last season and they were reasonably baggy.


----------

